# The Lost Empire



## Squire Bentley (Nov 11, 2019)

Brother James R. Morgan III has written a most interesting book about Prince Hall Freemasonry in The Wild West in the period of the second half of the 19th Century. Much of the book revolves around King Solomon Grand Lodge of Kansas and the exploits of William D. Matthews.






THE LOST EMPIRE

Prince Hall Freemasonry in The Wild West the second half of the 19th Century

Run full screen


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 11, 2019)

I received the book recently. Matthews has a much debated history. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sounds interesting. I am very much interested in Masonic history.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Nov 21, 2019)

It's an awesome peeve of work. A very informative piece of masonic literature that would be an interesting read for Masons AND non-masons.

Sent from my SM-G970U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

